# Flash recommendation for Sony A300



## dveenhuis (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd like to purchase a flash for my Sony A300 and would like to hear any recommendations.  I would like to find something for under $200 if possible.  I wouldn't be using it a lot, but would like to have one.  My onboard flash has too much redeye and I would also like to use one for fill flash on sunny days.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 12, 2009)

sony flash | B&H Photo Video


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 18, 2009)

Which flash on that site are you recommending? I was told by the camera store that there was an off brand that is compatible with Sony/Nikon/Canon that cost extremely less than the name brand and was just as good. I just can't remember the name they told me.

I know that the on board flash on my camera seems to be leaving a half moon dark circle at the bottom of the picture in some cases where there is low light and the picture is taken inside. Will these correct that problem I'm having with my Sony a300?


----------



## Katier (Jan 18, 2009)

What will you be doing with your flash and will you be working manually or planning on using all the TTL stuff. 

Nikon SB-24's and 26's are often reccomended as good flashes and you mention Nikon so does that mean Nikon flashes work with Sony's?


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 21, 2009)

Katier said:


> What will you be doing with your flash and will you be working manually or planning on using all the TTL stuff.
> 
> Nikon SB-24's and 26's are often reccomended as good flashes and you mention Nikon so does that mean Nikon flashes work with Sony's?




Is this directed toward me? If so, I don't know anything about these camera's and I'm just learning, so I have no idea (if that question was directed to me) sorry. 

I was hoping someone would answer this posters original question because I have this camera as well and need another flash.

I didn't say Nikon flashes worked with the Sonys, I said that there is an off brand flash that the camera store told me about that will work with different camera's such as Nikon and Sony. I'm suppose to go there today, I will ask them again and try to get an answer.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 21, 2009)

mitsugirly said:


> I was told by the camera store that there was an off brand that is compatible with Sony/Nikon/Canon that cost extremely less than the name brand and was just as good. I just can't remember the name they told me.


There are several manufacturers of flashes who make flash units for most camera brands...Sunpak, Vivitar, Metz, Bower, Sigma, Quantaray (Ritz Camera house brand...rebadged unit from other makers)...they all generally cost a lot less than the camera brands, but don't give you all the same functions or have less power. Basically, you get what you pay for.





mitsugirly said:


> I know that the on board flash on my camera seems to be leaving a half moon dark circle at the bottom of the picture in some cases where there is low light and the picture is taken inside. Will these correct that problem I'm having with my Sony a300?


That half moon dark circle is the shadow from the lens. Using an external flash mounted on the hot shoe will put the flash head higher and be able to shoot over the lens without it casting a shadow.





Katier said:


> Nikon SB-24's and 26's are often reccomended as good flashes and you mention Nikon so does that mean Nikon flashes work with Sony's?


Not mounted on the hot shoe. They will work if you use them off-camera with wireless triggers. You can't physically mount them on a Sony DSLR anyway...Sony uses a non-standard hot shoe.





mitsugirly said:


> I was hoping someone would answer this posters original question because I have this camera as well and need another flash.


Sony DSLRs use a proprietary hot shoe design and you have to be sure the flash you get is designed to work on a Sony. Sony has several flash units for their DSLRs and have 3 very basic ones cost less than $200. 

The Sigma EF-530 DG ST TTL Flash for Sony Digital has better features than the basic Sony flashes and is reasonably priced. But I'd wait to hear from someone who's using this with their Sony DSLR to be sure it'll work with your Sony.


----------



## Katier (Jan 21, 2009)

Samanax said:


> They will work if you use them off-camera with wireless triggers. You can't physically mount them on a Sony DSLR anyway...Sony uses a non-standard hot shoe.Sony DSLRs use a proprietary hot shoe design and you have to be sure the flash you get is designed to work on a Sony.



Eeep sounds like a VERY good reason NOT to buy a sony DSLR. In that case my reccomendation would be definatly to go for off camera flash. You get more flexibility both in use and what you can buy.


----------



## OldBrit (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a used A100 body so that I can take advantage of the Minolta lens that I've had for years. I also have a Minolta flash which, as previously mentioned, does not fit the Sony propriety hot-shoe. However, you can pick up adapters on eBay for about $10. I've ordered one and am waiting for it to arrive. I'll post my findings after I try it.


----------

